# Volvo/Evolve at SEMA



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

:wow:


LEGbEND said:


> *Volvo V50 SV*
> 
> Las Vegas, Nevada (November 2, 2004) - The Volvo V50 SV, making its debut today at the 2004 Specialty Equipment Manufacturers Association (SEMA) tradeshow, is the first-ever high-performance car to emerge from Volvo Cars Special Vehicle department in Gothenburg, Sweden. Based on the production version of the 2005 Volvo V50 T5 AWD activity sportswagon, the V50 SV is designed to appeal to a generation of young enthusiasts that may not have considered the Volvo brand as anything but safe and conservative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Interesting rear wheel camber.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Clarke said:


> Interesting rear wheel camber.


Ha, I noticed that too.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

hopefully they'll build this car as a R version...


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

The rear camber in the S40 setup is due to the pushrod F1 suspension setup. This apparently very rare and aside from a Carerra GT you will have a hard time finding a similar street setup.


Also, whoever posted the original posts forgot to add the Volvo PUV which is a 650 hp XC90 tuner special.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

The PUV was mentioned in a thread last week. :thumbup: 

Too bad it is still a FWD car. If they could make it RWD or a 50/50 AWD split like an Audi, that would be great. I wonder how badly a 340hp car would tourque steer?


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Clarke said:


> Interesting rear wheel camber[/img]


Hello TireRack! Can we be friends? Please? I'll be visiting you ALL the time!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> The PUV was mentioned in a thread last week. :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad it is still a FWD car. If they could make it RWD or a 50/50 AWD split like an Audi, that would be great. I wonder how badly a 340hp car would tourque steer?


Audi isn't 50/50 AWD split, is it? I thought it was like 60/40 FWD biased.


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

No, these particular Volvos are AWD and if they started with the setup on the R Volvos then they distribute power based on acceleration (meaning when you stomp on it from rest it becomes RWD.) The setup on stock Volvo R cars is already significantly more advanced than the pure mechanical Torsen diff found on some Audis (other Audis have a Haldex I setup like older Volvos.) If they take the pre-X solution from the XC90 V8 and add it to these tuned cars or even the stock Rs they would really have something special.



Desertnate said:


> The PUV was mentioned in a thread last week. :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad it is still a FWD car. If they could make it RWD or a 50/50 AWD split like an Audi, that would be great. I wonder how badly a 340hp car would tourque steer?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

rdollie said:


> No, these particular Volvos are AWD and if they started with the setup on the R Volvos then they distribute power based on acceleration (meaning when you stomp on it from rest it becomes RWD.) The setup on stock Volvo R cars is already significantly more advanced than the pure mechanical Torsen diff found on some Audis (other Audis have a Haldex I setup like older Volvos.) If they take the pre-X solution from the XC90 V8 and add it to these tuned cars or even the stock Rs they would really have something special.


Yes they are AWD, but it is the Haldex which only kicks in on wheel slippage (though very quickly). I would think the Quattro (Torsen) system like what is in the Passat (a.k.a 4-motion), A6 and A8 would still put down the power better and since it is infinatly viariable and always working. Granted it is much heavier and more mechanical, I would think it would get the nod for all out performance.

Not familiar with the system in the XC90 V8. When I last looked at XC90's they were getting a Haladex system like the V70 AWD and the S60 AWD.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

swchang said:


> Audi isn't 50/50 AWD split, is it? I thought it was like 60/40 FWD biased.


Depends...

After digging around here is what I understand.

The smaller cars with a transverse mounted engine like the A3, TT, and the VW Golf get a Haldex system which is FWD biased. In fact it only kicks in on wheel slip.

Cars like the A6, A8, and VW Passat (Pheoton too?) have longitudinaly mounted engines and therefore have the older Quattro (Torsen) system which mechanically devides up the power 50/50 in perfect conditions and then devides up the power in real time based on the traction conditions.

I'm not sure where the A4 lands in this...I believe it has a transverse engine and thus a Haldex system.


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

Yup, the single turbo and twin turbo Volvo XC90s have an improved version of the Haldex I setup that distributes power based on slippage (1/7th of a rotation for full transfer.)

Volvo R's have a Haldex II setup which distributes power based on acceleration OR wheelslip. Further, this system actually is tuned for the cars to oversteer entering a corner, be neutral at the apex, and understeer on exit for fast cornering. One of the Volvo tuners has a solution that allows you to interface to the Haldex clutch and change the torque split which should be promising.

Volvo's latest Haldex setup is called 'Instant Traction' and is the debut of the 'pre-x' technology on the XC90 V8. I think it's closer to Haldex II except that it won't take 1/7th of a wheel rotation and is theoretically instant but with an ability to vary power front to back and side to side like the Haldex II setup.



Desertnate said:


> Yes they are AWD, but it is the Haldex which only kicks in on wheel slippage (though very quickly). I would think the Quattro (Torsen) system like what is in the Passat (a.k.a 4-motion), A6 and A8 would still put down the power better and since it is infinatly viariable and always working. Granted it is much heavier and more mechanical, I would think it would get the nod for all out performance.
> 
> Not familiar with the system in the XC90 V8. When I last looked at XC90's they were getting a Haladex system like the V70 AWD and the S60 AWD.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> ...
> I'm not sure where the A4 lands in this...I believe it has a transverse engine and thus a Haldex system.


A4 is longitrudinaly mounted so torsen,50/50.


----------

